# Macbook will not boot



## Granne (Aug 30, 2011)

Macbook comes on but will not complete boot. Stuck in first step of boot. Screen lights and circle spins but stuck there. How do I get it booted.


----------



## techfixer (Aug 31, 2011)

Hi Granne,
It seems you have the infamous 'Grey Screen of Death'. It's probably due to your computer being unable to find your boot system. 

There's quite a few things you can try, turn your computer on and immediately hold the option key. hold it past the chime and until the list of your drives comes up. If the hard drive is there, click the arrow. If it's not, you hard drive is probably having problems.

Try turning your computer off again (hold for few seconds to force shutdown), then turn it back on whilst holding command, option, p and r to reset PRAM. it will turn on, off and back on again. See if that fixes the problem.

You can also try a Safe Boot. Same thing, except hold shift down on startup.http://tech-fix.weebly.com/mac-wont-startup.html


----------

